# Got my new 2015 Jeep Grand Cherokee approved for UberSELECT today! :)



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

I pulled the trigger on a heavily discounted ($49,900 sticker discounted $10,000) 2015 Jeep GC Limited with the EcoDiesel engine, 20" rims, black with black leather. It makes the 4th car in my stable. It get's 35mpg at 60mph. 30mpg at 70mph. I have done a few rides with it and every single passenger comments on it. Twice I had people not want to get in because they thought they ordered the wrong class and didn't want to pay extra. lol So today I went to Uber and told them exactly that and they took one look at it and happily added to my account as an UberSelect vehicle. (It's not on the approved list)  I also rent it out on Turo for $80 to $120 a day.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sUBERu2u said:


> I pulled the trigger on a heavily discounted ($49,900 sticker discounted $10,000) 2015 Jeep GC Limited with the EcoDiesel engine, 20" rims, black with black leather. It makes the 4th car in my stable. It get's 35mpg at 60mph. 30mpg at 70mph. I have done a few rides with it and every single passenger comments on it. Twice I had people not want to get in because they thought they ordered the wrong class and didn't want to pay extra. lol So today I went to Uber and told them exactly that and they took one look at it and happily added to my account as an UberSelect vehicle. (It's not on the approved list)  I also rent it out on Turo for $80 to $120 a day.


NICE NICE NICE !

DIESEL TOO . . .


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

You can afford a $40,000 Jeep + 3 other cars + a home + who knows what else? You don't need to Uber guy, leave us poor people alone.


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

I'll stick with my $180/mo. car


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

You're going to get so many 5 star ratings with that brand new car! So lucky!


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I don't know if I would rent it out to anyone. They'll never take care of the car as you would and you won't even know what they might have done nor how they drive it.


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> I don't know if I would rent it out to anyone. They'll never take care of the car as you would and you won't even know what they might have done nor how they drive it.


I don't plan to, not for UberX anyway. A full time UberSELECT driver maybe. It's rented out on Turo right now and I am anxious to get it back so I can see what kind of UberSELECT action I can get with it. I am near Oakland International Airport which also has a regional airport as well as Oracle Arena/O.co stadium. After the Warriors/Cavs game 2 I gave a close relative of Lou Wolfe (the owner of the A's and Earthquakes) a ride to San Jose (1.6x ~ $60 for 40 minutes) and they are going to tip me in the form of A's tickets to a game of my choice plus offered to help me network one of my other businesses.


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> You can afford a $40,000 Jeep + 3 other cars + a home + who knows what else? You don't need to Uber guy, leave us poor people alone.


Not rich. All financed. I don't own a home. I rent a room in a house, but I am starting to do my research on buying or "renting to own" something while renting/airbnbing out the rooms in it.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

sUBERu2u said:


> I don't plan to, not for UberX anyway. A full time UberSELECT driver maybe. It's rented out on Turo right now and I am anxious to get it back so I can see what kind of UberSELECT action I can get with it. I am near Oakland International Airport which also has a regional airport as well as Oracle Arena/O.co stadium. After the Warriors/Cavs game 2 I gave a close relative of Lou Wolfe (the owner of the A's and Earthquakes) a ride to San Jose (1.6x ~ $60 for 40 minutes) and they are going to tip me in the form of A's tickets to a game of my choice plus offered to help me network one of my other businesses.


That's my point. I would not have rented it out on turo. You have no control over it.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

sUBERu2u said:


> Not rich. All financed. I don't own a home. I rent a room in a house, but I am starting to do my research on buying or "renting to own" something while renting/airbnbing out the rooms in it.


 Man still, I can't finance four cars lol that monthly on that Jeep has to be what $350-$550 depending on down payment and finance period? Purchased new, my Dodge Caliber was $270/month for 60 months. You got the hustle down though with the passive income streams with Turo and Airbnb.


----------



## dutch369 (Jun 24, 2014)

Can you return the Jeep and get your money back?
Did you ever think of why this SUV had a deep discount?
Please do more research on this vehicle that you bought, 
They sure do look pretty don't they.
Good luck your going to need it.


----------



## Aegisx5 (Jun 3, 2016)

dutch369 said:


> Can you return the Jeep and get your money back?
> Did you ever think of why this SUV had a deep discount?
> Please do more research on this vehicle that you bought,
> They sure do look pretty don't they.
> Good luck your going to need it.


So accurate... not to crap-talk anyone's car but seriously Jeep has one of the lowest reliabikity ratings in the industry right now. I hope you aren't putting a lot of miles on this expecting it to last 5 years without major work.


----------



## uberhernder (Oct 27, 2015)

What market?? I have a JGC Limited that I used to drive before the rate cut. Now, I drive a Camry hybrid for rideshare. I'll use the jeep once in a while for select only if it gets approve. The jeep mostly sits at home and use to tow the boat or family trip.


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

dutch369 said:


> Can you return the Jeep and get your money back?
> Did you ever think of why this SUV had a deep discount?
> Please do more research on this vehicle that you bought,
> They sure do look pretty don't they.
> Good luck your going to need it.


Lol. No I never wondered. I know why. It's because Americans have this weird aversion to diesels. They are cleaner, longer lasting, better MPG, and have loads more torque. It's my 4th GC. I am very familiar with them.

Yesterday I did $56 in 3 UberSelect rides totaling 42 minutes. I am liking this.

And now I discover something called Diesel HPR (High performance Renewable) which is cheaper, cleaner, and made with no petroleum products or ethenol, which is awesome. It's very new and there are only 7 filling stations in the bay area but one happens to be down the street from my work.

No regrets whatsoever.


----------



## DJ-916 (Feb 24, 2016)

sUBERu2u, just curious how you got uber to approve your vehicle not on the list. I'm looking at the Lexus HS250h which is just like the IS which is on the list. Did you just go to the activation center and they went ahead and made a select profile for you?


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

DJ-916 said:


> sUBERu2u, just curious how you got uber to approve your vehicle not on the list. I'm looking at the Lexus HS250h which is just like the IS which is on the list. Did you just go to the activation center and they went ahead and made a select profile for you?


No. The Uber rep at Jiffy Lube did it for me.


----------



## DJ-916 (Feb 24, 2016)

Great, thank you!


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

No, it's not an aversion to diesel engines.

I owned a few Jeeps (three XJs, two WJs, one WK) and they were cool as recreational toys, before the oil leaks, warped rotors, and transmission failures. The Grand Cherokees in particular are distinctly unreliable as daily drivers.

Since it is a diesel though, I just hope for your sake sUBERu2u that your Turo clients aren't dumb and accidentally fill up the fuel tank with gasoline.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Chevy is more reliable than Jeep any day of the week.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> Chevy is more reliable than Jeep any day of the week.


Yeah, not so much. Chevrolet builds junk.


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

Dude...DUDE. That is a sweet ride, I rented one from enterprise once to take to Tahoe when it was snowy. It handled itself so well driving up that iced snowy mountain highway. Congrats on the car, Ive wanted one ever since I got to experience driving it. Its pretty quick too


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

A 2015 Grand Cherokee to work on Uber!

Lol


----------



## noobiznessdriving (Sep 12, 2016)

good luck gettin' select rides. lol


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

dutch369 said:


> Can you return the Jeep and get your money back?
> Did you ever think of why this SUV had a deep discount?
> Please do more research on this vehicle that you bought,
> They sure do look pretty don't they.
> Good luck your going to need it.


Agreed....Like they say, you can put lipstick on a Pig


----------



## Michelle webb (Sep 24, 2016)

sUBERu2u said:


> I pulled the trigger on a heavily discounted ($49,900 sticker discounted $10,000) 2015 Jeep GC Limited with the EcoDiesel engine, 20" rims, black with black leather. It makes the 4th car in my stable. It get's 35mpg at 60mph. 30mpg at 70mph. I have done a few rides with it and every single passenger comments on it. Twice I had people not want to get in because they thought they ordered the wrong class and didn't want to pay extra. lol So today I went to Uber and told them exactly that and they took one look at it and happily added to my account as an UberSelect vehicle. (It's not on the approved list)  I also rent it out on Turo for $80 to $120 a day.


How do you become an uberX or Uber select driver what is the difference? I have a 2014 Hyundai Santa Fe fully loaded sport and I'm still waiting for my background check to come through so just curious what is the difference between the two thank you


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

Michelle webb said:


> How do you become an uberX or Uber select driver what is the difference? I have a 2014 Hyundai Santa Fe fully loaded sport and I'm still waiting for my background check to come through so just curious what is the difference between the two thank you


Select is just the car, not the driver. It's unlikely you will be able to get the Hyundai Santa Fe approved, but you can try. I had the Uber guy at Jiffy Lube add mine after looking at it. You will need leather seats. Select in my area is approximately 2.2x UberX fares. Less calls though. Here is a list of some of the pre approved Select cars:


Acura RDX/MDX/TLX+
Audi A3/Q3/S4/A6/Q7+
BMW X3 & X5
BMW 5 Series & 7 Series
Cadillac CTS, Escalade, SRX+
Hyundai Genesis Sedan
Infiniti EX/FX/QX/Q50+
Lincoln Navigator
Porsche Macan/Cayenne
Mercedes-Benz C/G/CLS/GL+ Class
Tesla Model S
Buick Enclave/Regal/LaCrosse
Land Rover Discovery
Lexus GS/LX/GX/RX+
Land Rover Evoque
Kia K900


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

noobiznessdriving said:


> good luck gettin' select rides. lol


They are definitely not as frequent outside of the city, but in the city it's fairly steady. I live near an airport so I sit at home working or watching TV until I get a call. I did a 35 minute ride to San Jose from Oakland International the other day. It was $83. I flip over to X and throw on the destination filter on the way back. Almost always get a pax. I am now working on getting Lyft to approve it for Premier. They are thinking about it.


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

UberLuxbod said:


> A 2015 Grand Cherokee to work on Uber!
> 
> Lol


Yes, I LOL every time I see my payout 2.2x yours. lol


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

sUBERu2u said:


> Select is just the car, not the driver. It's unlikely you will be able to get the Hyundai Santa Fe approved, but you can try. I had the Uber guy at Jiffy Lube add mine after looking at it. You will need leather seats. Select in my area is approximately 2.2x UberX fares. Less calls though. Here is a list of some of the pre approved Select cars:
> 
> 
> Acura RDX/MDX/TLX+
> ...


I would imagine you can if its a Santa Fe Sport with the Premium Pkg or above, the premium is where leather int starts with some added features....I was with Hyundai for 10 years, until just recently.... Definatley if they are including the Buick Enclave/Regal/LACrosse.....Even the Sonata(which I have, the Sport 20015) should be considered.....not even sure how that Buick got included in that elite list myself


----------



## Michelle webb (Sep 24, 2016)

sUBERu2u said:


> Select is just the car, not the driver. It's unlikely you will be able to get the Hyundai Santa Fe approved, but you can try. I had the Uber guy at Jiffy Lube add mine after looking at it. You will need leather seats. Select in my area is approximately 2.2x UberX fares. Less calls though. Here is a list of some of the pre approved Select cars:
> 
> 
> Acura RDX/MDX/TLX+
> ...


Yes mine is fully loaded with leather seats etc... what type of inspection do we have to do with Jiffy Lube?


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

EX_ said:


> No, it's not an aversion to diesel engines.
> ...
> Since it is a diesel though, I just hope for your sake sUBERu2u that your Turo clients aren't dumb and accidentally fill up the fuel tank with gasoline.


!
Good point. Post big stickers in the car saying "diesel only"


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Poopy54 said:


> I would imagine you can if its a Santa Fe Sport with the Premium Pkg or above, the premium is where leather int starts with some added features....I was with Hyundai for 10 years, until just recently.... Definatley if they are including the Buick Enclave/Regal/LACrosse.....Even the Sonata(which I have, the Sport 20015) should be considered.....not even sure how that Buick got included in that elite list myself


If they're letting the Lacrosse in, that could be a great "cheap car" to throw around in UberSelect. Heavy depreciation, very poor resale value because of what it is. I mean look, $15k for a newer model:
https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/l-Used-Buick-LaCrosse-d272#listing=152321262

$3,600 for a 2007 model Lacrosse w/100k on odometer:
https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/l-Used-Buick-LaCrosse-d272#listing=148343998


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Michelle webb said:


> Yes mine is fully loaded with leather seats etc... what type of inspection do we have to do with Jiffy Lube?


They just check to make sure everything works, horn, light, blinkers, etc and check for any damage, took a whole 2 min with mine


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

UberLuxbod said:


> A 2015 Grand Cherokee to work on Uber!
> 
> Lol


I know especially for those bargain basement rates.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Diesel is not cleaner than petrol. They need urea tanks and other things just to allow them to pass emissions tests. That's what VW was cheating on.


----------

